# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  حذف الألف في كلمة "ابن"

## الحراشي

سلام الله عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

حدثني أحد الإخوة جزاه الله خيرا حين سألته عن كيفية كتابة " ابن " 
فقال لي : حذف الألف إذا جاءت في بين إسمين . 
ولكن وأنا أقرأ كتاب الله وجدت الآية على غير ما قاله لي الاخ : وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُم مُّصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَمُبَشِّراً بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ فَلَمَّا جَاءهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ " من سورة الصف .

فما الأصح ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

يحذف ألف (ابن) إذا وقع بين علمين، على شروط مفصلة في كتب أهل العلم.

ولكن هل يشترط أن يكون المضاف إليه أبا للعلم الموصوف؟ فيه بحث، والمشهور في الاستعمال أنه لا يشترط، فتحذف عند الإضافة إلى الأم كما في (عمرو بن الإطنابة) وتحذف عند الإضافة إلى الجد كما في (أحمد بن حنبل).

وأما رسم المصحف فلا يقاس عليه كما قال علماء الرسم.

والله أعلم.

----------


## الحراشي

شكرا لك يا ابا مالك :

ما أسباب عدم القياس على رسم المصحف ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

لعدة أسباب؛ منها: أن الرسم أمر اصطلاحي في المقام الأول، ومنها أن رسم المصحف سنة متبعة لا يصح تغييره أما رسمنا فهو تبع للشائع في الاستعمال، ومنها أن رسم المصحف غير مطرد؛ فمثلا تجد (سعو) مرة من غير ألف ومرة (سعوا) بألف، وتجد تاء التأنيث مرة مفتوحة ومرة مربوطة، إلى غير ذلك.

والله أعلم.

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

جزاك الله خيرا أبا مالك

----------


## محمديامين منيرأحمدالقاسمي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يحذف ألف (ابن) إذا وقع بين علمين، على شروط مفصلة في كتب أهل العلم.
> 
> ولكن هل يشترط أن يكون المضاف إليه أبا للعلم الموصوف؟ فيه بحث، والمشهور في الاستعمال أنه لا يشترط، فتحذف عند الإضافة إلى الأم كما في (عمرو بن الإطنابة) وتحذف عند الإضافة إلى الجد كما في (أحمد بن حنبل).
> 
> وأما رسم المصحف فلا يقاس عليه كما قال علماء الرسم.
> 
> والله أعلم.


ياأخي الفاضل هل يمكن التفصيل الكامل لهذه المسئلة     لكي أفهم الصحة والخطاء "ل محمدبن الحنفية   وإسماعيل ابن علية  والمقدادبن الأسود  وأحمدبن حنبل  ومثلهم"
شكراوجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## حمادي عبد السلام

> ياأخي الفاضل هل يمكن التفصيل الكامل لهذه المسئلة     لكي أفهم الصحة والخطاء "ل محمدبن الحنفية   وإسماعيل ابن علية  والمقدادبن الأسود  وأحمدبن حنبل  ومثلهم"
> شكراوجزاك الله خيرا


ويكتب الإبن بغير الألف ** اذا توسط بين العلمين فاعرف

----------


## أبو عبد الله القرشي

هذا الرابط للفائدة في نفس الموضوع على الملتقى
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...93&postcount=3

----------


## أنيس سالم الهواري السوسي

والابن يكتب بغير ألف ... إذا كان بين علمين فاعرف
ما لم يكن مبتدئا في السطر ... أو منسوبا لأم فادر

----------


## قسورة القسري

آسف إني حرفت موضوعك
لكن لي سؤال عن نطق "بن" إذا كان بين علمين فهل يصح النطق بلا ألف؟ لأن هذا الشائع بكلامنا الآن

----------


## أبو_جندل

> آسف إني حرفت موضوعك
> لكن لي سؤال عن نطق "بن" إذا كان بين علمين فهل يصح النطق بلا ألف؟ لأن هذا الشائع بكلامنا الآن


حذف الهمزة في الرسم لا يعني حذفها في النطق وإنما حذفت في الرسم تخفيفا لكثرة ورودها في الكتابة، أما في النطق فباقية على حكمها فتسقط في وصل الكلام، وتثبت في الابتداء لأنها همزة وصل، ففي حالة الوصل تسقط رسما ولفظًا، لكن العامة يزيدون بتحريك الباء بالكسر، وهي في الأصل ساكنة، وإنما احتاجوا لذلك لكثرة ما يسكنون أواخر الكلمات في حالة الوصل، فينطقون زيدُ بْن عمرو هكذا: زيدْ بِن عمرو، ولو حافظوا على حركة الدال لتمكنوا من النطق بالباء ساكنة من غير صعوبة، لكن سكنوا الدال فالتقت بالباء الساكنة فاضطروا إلى تحريك الباء. والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد الشافعي

وإذا تكررت كلمة (ابن) في مثل:
سالمُ بنُ عبدِ الله بن عمر بن الخطاب
أفتجرُّ إتباعا لما قبله (... بنِ عمر بنِ الخطاب) أم ترفع إتباعا لـ(ابن) الأول (... بنُ عمر بنُ الخطاب )؟

----------


## أبو_جندل

تجر إتباعا لما قبلها، وذلك بالنظر إلى المعنى المراد، فالموصوف بالابنية هو الاسم السابق لكلمة (ابن)، فتكون تابعة له في الإعراب.

----------


## سعد سالمي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

